# My 2 new favorite artificials...



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Been absolutely wearin' the fish out on my 2 new favorite artificial baits. Landed about 20 bass in the last 2 days on them. Never been a fan of anything made by Zoom and didn't think I ever would be. However, I decided to give a couple of the more popular ones a try and I am glad I did. So here are 2 fav baits:

Zoom Baby Brush Hog 










Zoom Super Fluke:










And few of the many I've landed over the last couple days with these 2 baits. The 2 bass on the ground next to my reel are both about 5-lbs.














































Also tried a Rapala Sub Walk but didn't find it to be as effective with all the Bass a couple feet from the shoreline on their beds.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

another good zoom bait is the 7 inch u tail worm in the color choice pumpkinseed+FIRETAIL.. alomost impossible to find but they are amazingly effective. nice fish!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I'll have to check for them at Gander, they have aisles and aisles of Zoom baits... which I'm sold on now


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I've been using Zoom Superflukes for bass for about four years now. Believe it or not me and a buddy one day were snook fishing over at Cockroach Bay and caught a bunch near Piney Point Creek on watermelon seed and Arkansas shiner color flukes. 

Then we came back here to Lakeland and bass fished at Lake Gibson using the exact same colors with the same weedless hook rig and we caught he hell of largemouth bass on the exact same rigged baits. My buddy caught an 8 1/2 lber that day too.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep, Zoom baits are great for bass fishin. Way to go Zach.....................


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

*Pier and jetty*

I hope that when you go back to ocean fishin that you remember not to hold up the Blues and Macks the way you do those bass.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

SurfRat said:


> I hope that when you go back to ocean fishin that you remember not to hold up the Blues and Macks the way you do those bass.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

creature baits like that are great when the fish are on their beds.

ive been hitting a pond near my house the last week or so sight casting to bedding fish. very fun when you gotta piss that big female off to get her to bite.



Jesse


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

man i went out today and picked up some of the super flukes and they worked WONDERS. thanks for the tip off zach.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Both of those 2 are perfect baits for this timeof the year. I throw that fluke weightless at dusk (normally use a small bullet) and it works the LMB into an absolute frenzy...


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Im with Jesse , I love finding that big female on the bed and trying to intice her to bite, Its damn near impossible sometimes, they are very good at using their tail to knock it away , and if she does go for it , its usually for a split second as she just spits it out outside the bed, I remember when i was a kid and had a 10lb on the bed and spent prob 12 hours over 3 days trying to get that bass to bite, she never did , made me so frustrated that I wanted to just snag her , of course I didnt, but it was fun tryin to get her to bite


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Love those Super Flukes man. Landed 5 and missed another 5 on them at dusk last night. I love them because they draw the strikes but they are a heckuva lot harder to get a good hook set on compared to a worm


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Upsize your Hook!*



KodiakZach said:


> Love those Super Flukes man. Landed 5 and missed another 5 on them at dusk last night. I love them because they draw the strikes but they are a heckuva lot harder to get a good hook set on compared to a worm


I have been killing the Trout and Lady Fish with them, you are right about the Hookset. I switched to the 5-ot Tru Turn Hooks rigged either Texas or Carolina style depending if there is crap on top or bottom of the water. They will rust in Saltwater but they are cheap -best part is they work. I did have one straighten out on me a couple weeks ago think it was an oversized Drum. Yeah it was the Relief Bridge at Port Orange. OGT


----------

